# 1967 Chevy Impala amt kit 1/25 scale built as I remember from High school



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

Another build for 2015 ,I build this as I remember a kid in Highschool had 1 like this with a 6 cyl motor,miss match wheels ,white walls in front,flat black hood with scoop,few scratches on the paint,the kid has got the car from his grandpa he even added a SS Emblems even tho it was fake this I remember back from 1991 yes im old lol


----------

